# KEVINS BOX ELDER BURL CALL.



## bearmanric (Mar 17, 2012)

Here is one of the Predator calls for a trade with Kevin thought i would share. It is stabilized by me and diyde with black. The wood is Box elder burl. Rick

http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2006.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2007-2.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2008.jpg
http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2009.jpg


----------



## DKMD (Mar 17, 2012)

That's really sharp, Rick! The dye adds a nice bit of punch.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2012)

Very nice-the black really makes it stand out.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2012)

bearmanric said:


> Here is one of the Predator calls for a trade with Kevin thought i would share. It is stabilized by me and diyde with black. The wood is Box elder burl. Rick
> 
> http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2006.jpg
> http://img.Rule #2/albums/v68/bearmanric/calls2007-2.jpg
> ...



:cray:

You made that for me, for a box of wet wood. I am feeling very in debt. Rick, that is a work of art. 

I give you my word I will practice with it as best I can to do justice to your effort. Most woodworkers have no clue what goes in to making a call that actually "calls". The exterior is easy compared to it and I have no doubt if I can develp the skills to use it properly it will be up to the task. 

Thank you my friend. I can't wait to get it. 


:clapping:


----------



## bearmanric (Mar 17, 2012)

You bugger you sent two box's. That flame looks killer. That's just the first call. havnt voiced it yet either Cottontail or Jackrabbit tuned Raspy. Rick


----------



## cabomhn (Mar 17, 2012)

I don't know anything about calls but just from shear sites, that looks spectacular!! Really fine craftsmanship there.


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 17, 2012)

So pretty it makes me think about hunting again just so I would have a reason to buy one...............


----------



## Kevin (Mar 17, 2012)

bearmanric said:


> You bugger you sent two box's. That flame looks killer. That's just the first call. havnt voiced it yet either Cottontail or Jackrabbit tuned Raspy. Rick



I know I sent you two boxes but dayum. C'mon Rick. That is like a painting in a museum and if it actually works . . . 

I'll shut up. For now. 

:awesomework:


----------



## LoneStar (Mar 17, 2012)

Stunning work Ric !


----------



## EricJS (Mar 18, 2012)

That predator call is over the top! Beautiful workmanship & the black dye was the perfect choice.


----------

